# Woah?! Where the hell can i get a s14 sedan?



## triadman (Dec 26, 2007)

/

Saw this on Nissan... Could anyone give me any more info on this?

Yes i made a post just to ask this!


----------



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

this is just a stab in the dark, but try asking the hosts of the website you found it. Merry Xmas.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thats not an S14.......


----------

